# Skipping to lose pregnancy tummy



## MrsDramaQueen

I was wondering if anyone had tried skipping to lose there pregnancy tummy? If so how much do you have to do a day to lose it? The only weight i have left is my 'rubber ring' belly. It just doesn't seem to want to shift. I'm useless at dieting, although i eat a healthy diet anyway. I can't diet because i get faint if i don't eat enough or a normal diet so i need to do excercise only.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I dont know sorry BUT can buy a weight hula hoop which meant to get rid of belly fat :)


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Thanks for the idea where do i get one of them from?


----------



## Faythe

My PT friend told me that hula hooping isn't the best idea for that as it doesn't work the stomach muscles enough and that there are other things far more effective.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> My PT friend told me that hula hooping isn't the best idea for that as it doesn't work the stomach muscles enough and that there are other things far more effective.

Like..? lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MrsDramaQueen said:


> Thanks for the idea where do i get one of them from?

Ebay sell them, i really enjoy using it can feel my stomach working :)


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> My PT friend told me that hula hooping isn't the best idea for that as it doesn't work the stomach muscles enough and that there are other things far more effective.
> 
> Like..? lol xClick to expand...

Pushups, Chinups, planks - the list goes on.

I actually find when I am doing chinups that my core gets a right good beasting x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> My PT friend told me that hula hooping isn't the best idea for that as it doesn't work the stomach muscles enough and that there are other things far more effective.
> 
> Like..? lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Pushups, Chinups, planks - the list goes on.
> 
> I actually find when I am doing chinups that my core gets a right good beasting xClick to expand...

Push ups aint easy though, you have learn to get your strength in your arms first. 
Plank i agree can feel that in your gut, but comparing plank to weight hoop, the hoop wins for me  x


----------



## Faythe

Fair enough. I just find chin ups and pushups beast my core really well. I love chin ups :D x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I heard that skipping was good... I bought a skipping rope that actually counts the number of skips and counts the calories you're burning, but i dont have a sports bra. Tried skipping once, gave up. My poor boobs!!

I like the hoop idea. :thumbup:


----------



## emsiee

I found hula hooping did nothing for me!

I agree with what someone else said, the plank exercise is brill for the stomach muscles, also sit ups on a gym ball is good too, easier than doing them on the floor :flower:


----------



## marklee

Try yoga or Pilates, they are both great for strengthening your core and tightening not only the front of your belly but your sides and back as well.
Hope this will help you!! :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

Chinups and planks. I also do hanging leg raises, weighted plate crunch (not so good if you are too soon postpartum), medicine ball twist.

But chinups and planks are def my #1 and work everything. Believe me, if you can properly chinup 1xxlbs (your bodyweight) that does a hell of a lot more than anything else.


----------



## Faythe

aliss said:


> Chinups and planks. I also do hanging leg raises, weighted plate crunch (not so good if you are too soon postpartum), medicine ball twist.
> 
> But chinups and planks are def my #1 and work everything. Believe me, if you can properly chinup 1xxlbs (your bodyweight) that does a hell of a lot more than anything else.

Thanks for that, Aliss. I did mention the chinups and planks too but seems some of these ladies aren't too keen :haha:


----------



## luckyno.3

Eating healthy to lose weight doesn't mean starving yourself. If you are truly following a healthy diet, you should be eating a lot. I eat 6 times a day! Check out the Eat Clean Diet. Unfortunately no exercise will get rid of a specific area of fat, but eating clean and doing any exercise will.


----------

